# Current carrying capacity and Table 4D1A



## ian66 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi

I think you would use the current carrying capacity as that for Reference method C (Clipped direct) 

If you look at the table on the next page you will notice that Reference methods C & F are combined with the same volt drop values.

Also you could say that for both installation methods C&F the current carry capacities would be the same because a cable clipped direct or on a cable tray is pretty much the same thing, well thats the way I would see it.

Hope that helps out !


----------

